# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  What is the most amazing thing you've done?!

## benzilla04

Two questions

What is the most amazing thing you've done in a LD?
A:

*Spoiler* for _My answer_: 




not alot lol




What is something you really want to try?
A:

*Spoiler* for _My answer_: 




Go on a roller coaster
Fly a jet
Experience a war
Set myself on fire
Get shot
Have 100% control

----------


## SaW

1: Robbed a store
2: Sky-dive, be in a game/movie, have sex, do magic, join Rally chempionship

----------


## USA

1: Brought someone back to life.
2: Control the 4 elements, fly, summoning objects, Task of the Month!

----------


## Amodia

This: Probably the most crazy man in the world - YouTube in different worlds and landscapes.  :smiley: 
Stop time, move about, and mess with dream characters.
Trying to convince Dream IRL friends that we're all in a dream, giving up and start flying and watch their amazement. :tongue2:

----------


## Triforce

Turn into a human rocket  :tongue2: 

Also, if you ever get to turn everything into an anime, or at least another person, lemme know how you did it!

----------


## surimistick

1: basic summoning  :Sad: 
2: Have an epic fantasy-like adventure;
   and  create my own personal harem >w>

----------


## Vengeance

*Have jumped off the Mordor fortress. Would like to master fire bending*

----------


## paigeyemps

I've done some blood bending. I hope to try lightning bending as well. (Avatar  :tongue2:  )

----------


## The Cusp

Took out an entire army with Baelfire.  It's a magic from the WHeel of time series, a fire that erases people from history, like they never existed.  I was shooting it out of a sword and took out the most massive army ever.

I still haven't tried a kamehameha blast yet, and I really want to.

----------


## SuddenGun007

The most amazing thing I have ever done must of been actually becoming lucid the first time. The feeling of how real it felt, I mean it is real, more real than waking life. Now that I have a bit more experience was the take off of flying. Watching the ground disappear the higher up you go, and seeing the endless neighborhoods of where I am at extend beyond my scope of vision.

----------


## Wildride

Sort of "created a world" in my hands, then shunk myself into it, and seeing it.

----------


## BobbyLance

Take down an airplane using telekinesis.

EDIT: I forgot to answer question #2:
Find my dream guide.

----------


## Box77

By now:
1:Not waking up.
2:Experiment a couple of tricks I've read somewhere in this forum.

----------


## lukass

today , during nap, i turned myself into dragon , and summoned a safe in the wall, by just screaming to bare wall  ::D:   ::D:

----------


## fennecgirl

1. Stabilized a dream (I really haven't done much yet).

2. A lot... um, I'd like to play the Ocarina of Time and have it work like it does in the game (e.g., Song of Storms actually makes it rain, etc.).

----------


## PaschaR

*Was a Greek Demi-GOD chilling with Zeus on Mount Olympus....my best one so far*

----------


## benzilla04

xD nice dude. Ive just learnt how to teleport without screwing my lucidity up so im happy with that c:

----------


## Kholdstare

1: Break through a glass window in a mall, force someone to like cake
2: Fly, wield a badass flaming polearm

----------


## Aqua

1 - Created my own castle.
2 - Ride on a dragon & be in an epic battle.

----------


## SpykeTheGamer

Most amazing thing for me is that I got a dream pet, and I named him Twinkie  ::D: 

here's a picture  :tongue2:

----------


## benzilla04

aww xD

----------


## Batch

Commanded the sun to reverse, and move back up into the sky as it was setting.

(Was a really cool dream where I could make anything happen by speaking what I wanted to happen, followed by the phrase "Do it! Now!" but I knew it would only last until the sun set ... so I didn't let the sun set.)

----------


## benzilla04

Lmao, wow. That's cool xD

----------


## ccrinbama

1. It's not flashy, but completely controlled scene shifting without any destabilization by simply closing my eyes and taking a step.
2. Actively reconfigure an entire landscape on a massive scale through willpower, like the size of a city. Dominate a legion of DCs through willpower.

----------


## Kholdstare

Technically it wasn't in a lucid (I was dreaming about having a lucid), but I created a vegetarian tiger.

I also want to fly. 'Cause that's what I want to do.

----------


## benzilla04

I find it really difficult to fly, i had to use a jetpack but it went soo fast. i went like 30 miles in a couple of seconds lol

----------


## Reisen

Most amazing thing I've done isn't so amazing yet, since I've only been lucid twice. But I did get myself out of trouble in a court room after driving a train through a crowded city, so I guess by real life standards that would be amazing =P

What I'd like to do, I guess I'm not 100% sure. There's a list of course, including stopping time and messing with people, playing as part of a video game, and talking to a few people that don't exist. But the first thing I'll probably do when I get the chance is one of the tasks of the month.

----------


## LifeDreamer

Most most amazing thing I've done was watched a movie in my dream and it looked _real_ and very vivid. It was as though I was really watching a cheetah run across tall savannah grass from a movie or the discovery channel. It was truly amazing to have such a vivid dream.

----------


## Radioshift

1. havent done a lot yet..
2. access the control center to my brain and see what altering them does, touch the end of the universe and travel outside of it, travel 100.1% the speed of light, become various inanimate objects like a planet, a liquid and a gas, and become an all-knowing creature.

----------


## TruthReflection

Coolest thing I've ever done while lucid is also the only thing I have done yet, and that's fly. I would like to create a very large structure, blacken the sun, raise hell, talk to an angel or a demon, find my dream guide, and a near endless list of other things.

----------


## TruthReflection

> I find it really difficult to fly, i had to use a jetpack but it went soo fast. i went like 30 miles in a couple of seconds lol



Flying was pretty easy for me. I've just recently started trying to LD (Probably a month now of attempts) and it was the first thing I did. I've realized I was dreaming before, but I always got excited and woke myself up. This time, when I realised I was dreaming, I sat down for a minute and just breathed. I calmed me down and I could focus. I said to myself "If I am dreaming then I can do anything" Then thought about flying, jumped , and it just happened. I don't know if that's typical or not but it was incredible. What I find incredibly difficult is to actually make something, like a physical object.

----------


## Nerq

I've always wanted to share this with someone who would be remotely interested in hearing it, so here it goes.  My most memorable lucid dreaming experience was one early on as I started learning the realm.  Earlier that night I had been through several cities and scenes and I was getting a little bit exhausted from the mental activity of flying, so I spawned myself a horse to ride.  After riding around a bit on the horse, I recalled... how much easier it was to get around when I could simply just fly around, so I sprouted wings on the horses back and used it to be carried around for a while.  Later that same night, I came into a large field area with a old fashioned rennaissance castle not to far off with a moot (small body of water) around it.  I flew into the castle, and found for some reason that it was hollow.  Just a stone carcase with nothing in it but a hollow inside.  I started floating up through the empty middle, back into the sky- when I remembered one of the things I've always wanted to be able to do in dreams.  I wanted to move the sun.  It was too dark, and as I got to the top of the castle, music started playing in around my dream in a very theatrical sense, like I was in the concluding scene of an epic movie.  The sun rose to the middle of the sky, the field was lit up and sparkling and my goal was accomplished, it was beautiful.    

This had special significance to me for other reasons than just it's beauty.  I was born with a retnal dissorder that's never aloud my eyes to adjust to any dark setting.  So I've never been able to see anything at night, or in a dark room.  The dream simply gave me the ability to defeat the night time, and I'll most likely always remember it.

----------


## bindibadgi

That time when Sir Paul McCartney came to warn me about the spies who were after me, and I had to rescue him when they captured him, that was pretty awesome.  I sure was an awesome archer, and the way I managed, so quickly, to program that remote control aeroplane to do some archery for me from another angle, that was pretty cool too.

Good times.  Also, Sir Paul really knows how to throw a party for his rescuer.  Nice guy.  ::D:

----------


## victoria96

1. had a dream within a dream within a dream. kind of like in inception. 
2. there isnt really anything that i want to try, per se, because i can do whatever i want...i have 100% control in every dream i have, so its not like i really have to try to do something. i just do it  ::lol::  i am lucky it would seem :smiley:  practice, amd you can become like this too. i was just born with the ability.

----------


## Nerq

> 1. had a dream within a dream within a dream. kind of like in inception. 
> 2. there isnt really anything that i want to try, per se, because i can do whatever i want...i have 100% control in every dream i have, so its not like i really have to try to do something. i just do it  i am lucky it would seem practice, amd you can become like this too. i was just born with the ability.



This sounds terribly phony.

----------


## Littleman

Flew above a plain changing the colors of the trees below me to various colors of our spectrum. I was just trying to make it the most beautiful thing I've ever seen, and it was. Remebering it brought me into a feel of euphoria the next day.

----------


## TranceDelirium

Well most amazing thing for me is to fly into space (without jetpack) and once  I had some godlike powers (I could create stuff and destroy them). Like littleman said in his post euphoria the next day was at great level

quick edit : The godlike powers were only working in Greece for some reason o_o

----------


## benzilla04

My step dad tried to murder me in my last  :Sad:

----------


## xpin2winx

Im still a beginner so i havent done alot. I was extremely lucky to have 3 MILDs in a row last night. I couldnt do much but i remember becoming spiderman and web swinging. I tried to make a rasengan (naruto energy ball) didnt work out too well. The coolest thing i did though was create a spirit bomb (dragon ball z) and throw it at a random person on the street. I showed my CoWorkers (dream characters) that they were in my dream by putting my hand through a glass door. Right after that happened,  i threw a 1-2 combo and dropped my manager.

----------


## Chard

1. I watched the life of the universe from beginning to end while a symphony played in the background. It started with a Big Bang from an enormous star (Not a singularity? Seems my subconscious needs a lesson in astrophysics). I saw all the pieces of starstuff collide then clump together to light up the darkness as the stars ignited. Then came entire galaxies, and the interplay of those galaxies as gravity worked its magic in time lapse. Then black holes started to dominate the universe, combining and growing until all that was left was one ultra-massive black hole. I fall in and find another universe on the other side.

2. I'd like to be able to predict something in waking through a dream someday.

As a side note, I fall into black holes quite regularly in my dreams, and what I find inside is usually different each time.

----------


## victoria96

> This sounds terribly phony.



Well i am just telling the truth. i wouldnt lie :Sad:

----------


## NoxNoctis

I flew into space on my third LD but collided with a spaceship and somehow ended up inside it. 

What I want to do is start my own musical number, use the Force and enter some sort of high fantasy world.

----------


## HARRISANDERSON

1. Flew (Who hasn't)  ::D: 
2. Had a debate about real world issues, with my subconcious
3. Built entire cities
4. created a "dream base" on one of Oahu's beaches  :smiley:

----------


## sramsay12

> 1. Flew (Who hasn't) 
> 2. Had a debate about real world issues, with my subconcious
> 3. Built entire cities
> 4. created a "dream base" on one of Oahu's beaches



I was in one of his dreams, punching him in  the face
I'm 14, guess what I've done  :smiley: 
I had a non-lucid dream recently about an underwater palace, hoping to make that my dream base tonight. I also want to try getting musical inspiration in my dreams

----------


## HARRISANDERSON

> I was in one of his dreams, punching him in  the face
> I'm 14, guess what I've done 
> I had a non-lucid dream recently about an underwater palace, hoping to make that my dream base tonight. I also want to try getting musical inspiration in my dreams



I believe you were the jackass that tapped me on the shoulder, shouted "SURPRISE!" and then subsiquently punched me in the face.... I then decided, in retaliation, to throw you at the pope.... which caused him, and therefore the dream, to explode...
I then woke up.
 :smiley:

----------


## clickadam

1.That is a difficult question to answer. Let me see...hmmm...I think the most amazing thing I usually do when lucid is that I made a tree get up on its roots and walk one time.  I was amazed I was able to do that.
2.The things I most want to try is exploring a house (inside) that kept changing it's layout with each new room I went in. I would come back out, and the house had changed again.

----------


## SpykeTheGamer

I've turned a few people into giant carrots before, but that was almost a year ago LOL

----------


## Taffy

Shape shifting. It's really fun, yet a strange sensation.

What want to do is energy blasts, specifically firing a master spark.

----------


## CloudOFmichael

My very first LD (out of two), I had complete control and I could waterbend  ::D: ...

I want to create a kingdom filled with magic, and I am the most powerful. I will go to my kingdom in every LD and I will have to defend it with my armies.

----------


## Sageous

> Two questions
> 
> What is the most amazing thing you've done in a LD?
> A:
> What is something you really want to try?
> A:



There are no words for the _most_ amazing things I've done, but one really cool visual was the time I pulled a galaxy out of the trunk of a '59 Cadillac in low earth orbit and hurled it like a frisbee into the cosmos, where it settled into a gentle spiral, dotted with the blue lights of planets ready to bring new life to the universe.

What do I really want to try? Perhaps to carefully spread my awareness everywhere at once, in a manner that touches as many dreamers as possible in the best way possible.

Good question, Benzilla, because I think it touches on what LD'ing is really about!

----------


## TheNightFlier

The coolest thin ive done is

1. Spawned some lsd and ate it. Then flew out my bedroom window into space. The clouds were morphing with insane patterns of sexually explicit humans which was somewhat disturbing. But when i made it to space the stars started swirling around me in rainbow like colors. They started to speed up and i watched this room materialize around me. Then woke up with such a euphoric feeling

2. I would like to have in depth conversation with my sub conscious, and build cities in seconds

----------


## shooshtime

Most amazing thing i've done was probably flying around for a good 5 - 10 minutes straight.

I would like to summon the Delorean from Back To The Future and visit the Future in the year 5,000 or so and see what my mind creates 3,000 or so years from our current time frame.

----------


## Sensei

This dream wasn't lucid, but I thought that I was Astral Projecting (which I really don't want to do) and so after trying to get back in my body I started flying around and flying through walls and everything around me.

----------


## CJC

i lived through a 40 minute zombie apocalypse

----------


## TruMotion

> i lived through a 40 minute zombie apocalypse



zombie apocalypse dreams are the best  :smiley:

----------


## benzilla04

I teleported to the moon and back. First teleport was lame because it was closing my eyes
Second teleport was awesome. All earth's landscape came out of the ground like it was inception or something. and then the sound warped back (because no sound in space). It was so good

----------


## awesomeace

i have flew over the ocean .Seen the sky and clouds be purple and the moon blue. Very vivid and intense emotion . the possibilities are endless its like going into your own world . STAY LUCD :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## Ninjaa

1. When I realised I was dreaming and I walked out into my garden and flew up into the clouds, the feeling was immense.
2. Have full sex without waking up.

----------


## SzuruDusk

1. Uhh, pretty lame... A slow motion backflip. Dx

2. I want to genderbend! And do psychdelic drugs! And compose music in my dreams!

----------


## Komisoft

I wouldn't say what I done was amazing, but it sure was cool.

I shouted "CLEAR" as the dream started to fade into pixels, then done it several times. It was awesome to see the dream turn back into a clear view.

I then spoke to a woman and bragged to her about how I could fly. I turned around and went to jump off of the sidewalk. I got about a meter into the air and fell back down -_-.

----------


## know1

1. Fly around at supersonic speeds. 
Drive a Lamborghini along the coast. 
Make out with twins. 
Fly out of my bedroom through my window and stop a massive thunderstorm storm by will. 
Fly into outer space.

2. Fly to another planet/galaxy and meet some aliens. 
Teach myself really hard things then try to do them IRL (backflips, cliff diving, break dancing etc.) 
Create my own island paradise and visit it whenever I like. 
Compose music
Time travel

----------


## Sensei

> 1. Fly around at supersonic speeds. 
> Drive a Lamborghini along the coast. 
> Make out with twins. 
> Fly out of my bedroom through my window and stop a massive thunderstorm storm by will. 
> Fly into outer space.
> 
> 2. Fly to another planet/galaxy and meet some aliens. 
> Teach myself really hard things then try to do them IRL (backflips, cliff diving, break dancing etc.) 
> Create my own island paradise and visit it whenever I like. 
> ...



I'm hoping to mimic gravity and get over my fear of backflips, it is very unfounded, I have a 34+ vertical.  :Sad:  I am just scared of it.

----------


## know1

> I'm hoping to mimic gravity and get over my fear of backflips, it is very unfounded, I have a 34+ vertical.  I am just scared of it.



34+ vertical? what do you mean?

----------


## Signet

Jumping off tall structures, lifting an RV, and above all, rewinding my dreams.

----------


## Sensei

> 34+ vertical? what do you mean?



34 in or higher, I haven't measured in a few years, but I can jump higher than I used to be able to.

----------


## Spyguy

It's not the coolest thing I've done, but last night, I stepped through a window on the first floor and ended up on the ground below without falling. It's kind of awesome to see the ground from above through a window, then step through the window and stand on the spot you were just watching from above.

----------


## Marm

Exploring the wonders of the Universe with an awesome girl.

>Relaxing on a long sandy beach on an alien planet; looking up at the blue sky above the entire collection of planets in that solar system could be seen.

>Riding the stellar gas from a star caught in a black hole's gravitational field with the Silver Surfer's board.

>Witnessing a supernova at the core.

Long list..

----------


## Gorillaz

I became a giant... it was awesome  :Cheeky:

----------


## Sivason

I have done so many things, but maybe the coolest is doing advanced ariel stunts in a power dive, while transformed into other forms, like a dragon, flying serpant, hawk or pegisus.

----------


## radioemm

Hi, new here. Been having more and more lucid dreams to the point where I feel like I can't continue to NOT talk about it any longer. 

Most awesome:
1. Alien versus Raptor battle. I took my dogs and some fellow fighters to invade a compound infested with Aliens (xenomorphs.) Fighting ensues for a while, my dogs of course have some sort of bizarre super-wolf strength and I have what felt like complete control over my guns and my teams' execution. After a lull in activity, a (pack?) of raptors ascends from the rafters and attack the crew and any surrounding xenomorphs left. I never lost control of the situation, which kept the dream from turning into a possible nightmare scenario. Instead, it was quite possibly the most amazing dream I have ever had. Finished the battle from start to finish, eliminated the enemies and exited the premises. 

2.  I have had fantasy dreams (last night True Blood and Game of Thrones characters combined) in which I was the central hero, controlling the situation. Lucids where I am the object of desire, and can control the progression of events.  I have yet to really master flying, since that is never a big theme in my dreams. I guess that would be the thing I work on next!

----------


## Radioshift

radioemm, (nice name  ::cheers:: )  your dreams kick ass! So does everybody elses! Man, I wish my dreams were as good as these

----------


## tangerine

I. Flew with great ease and on high attitudes, played drums on a cellular antenna's drum, control the orbit of the earth (I mean the sun, setting it and stuff, playing with the daylight), forced blowjobs at people, talked to DCs about this being a dream and they all agreed, composed an ultra vivid background music playing while I was thinking of it, really complex and instrumental, cutting door/bread/glass/hand/hair/safe with a red and a blue lightsaber, made an ethernet tap on echelon's network being able to track any electronic transaction (it was a long DILD when I became lucid after reality checking as we visited echelon on an excursion with school).

II. Go back to the 90's that I have barely lived in (time travel) and see my expectations turning to environment, cause an airplane/satelite/helicopter/space station to fall onto the earth, visit another planet, eat a good dream meal, have complete dream sex, project desired people on command, find my dream guide, control all television networks showing porn and watch at peoples' reactions

----------


## Sivason

I teleported from the moon to the top of the great pyramid, caused the pyramid and me to burst into flames, and rose up out of it like the human torch. Maybe not the coolest ever, but pretty cool.

----------


## ArchLight

1.) I've used Psychokinesis/Telekinesis a great deal in my dreams for manipulating objects, and elemental forces I couldn't with my physical body alone such as: Plasma (Fire, Electricity, and Light) Water, and Crystals. I had a dream that I was floating through this field of crystals, and I decided to PK grab a crystal and materialized a broadsword out of the crystal, and performed a sword form with it. I had some chord with me and mentally wrapped the cord around the handle to give it a proper grip. 

2.) I've flown already, but I use PK/TK as that makes my subconscious mind say 'ah! it IS possible to fly, even if I have to use my mind to do so, otherwise how could the body achieve this?' I have to admit that while LDing, sometimes the logic/physics factor does appear every once in a while but I find ways around it. I flown through just about every environment on earth, underwater, in the sky, over water, through forests, over deserts and mountains, and even outward towards space. I watched the earth from the moon once, and got curious and wanted to go out further so I went to Jupiter and investigated the terrain and life there...didn't see much, but there was alot of storms there typhoons and thunderstorms.

3.) I've changed my species quite a bit in dreams, as I hate when dreams get boring by constantly being human all the time, so I change: I became a Killer Whale once just to see what it was like, naviaged through the water with sonar, but I noticed I relied heavily off of reading other pod mates body language to get a grasp of how to communicate in this situation; I was used to verbalizing as a human (however infrequently I do verbalize) and as a whale, vocal chords aren't as effective, so clicks, squeals, and body language was how I learned what other whales wanted it was cool experiencing life as another organsim. I even became an alien one time...I'd like to do that again...I had black skin and white running down my front mid section, and had huge green eyes, and huge blades sticking out of my top, bottom, and side forearms...my skin felt a little tougher than ours, but it was smooth...I had large tentacles for hair that fell to my back, and I was very predatory in nature and nocturnal. I have no idea what this species was called but I was pretty cool. I was really strong, fast, and intelligent.

4.) I've LD'ed realistic scenarios of becoming a singer/actor and what my behavior would most likely drive me to do.

5.) Had sex while using PK/TK...very cool. 

6.) Created aliens and monsters.

7.) Robbed a Bank.... :smiley:  God, it was so real it was scary, I actually felt like I was loosing control of the situation at some parts, and logic started introducing more likelihoods of me and my friends getting caught, but I got us out of it because I had a contact set up a bunker in the woods just outside of the state, that lead out to the ocean; and guess who had a speed boat waiting? lol

I'll be looking to expand this list much more over then next few lucid dreams....can't WAIT to update it!!

----------


## Baron Samedi

over a series of many months made multiple serial shared dreaming explicitly possible paralleling parallel multiverses through deliberate desire and infusing energy into dreamscaping with telepathic interdimensional immortals on the moon

----------


## Sensei

Waking Nomad have you made contact with yourself in any of these parallel shared dreaming universes? Because that would be awesome  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Coolest thing I did: summoned a mini-sub and used it to travel to the Cretaceous ocean and saw giant underwater dinosaurs.

Goal: I always wanted to visit another planet and see aliens. If I'm lucky, I might even have a rendezvous with one of those engineers from Prometheus. Rawr.

Cool thread.

----------


## CharlesD

Nothing really momentous here.  I have found myself in different historical periods and then it will be ruined because I will see something modern like a car sitting on the edge of a medieval battlefield.

----------


## Kholdstare

I'm back after a bunch of LDs!

1: Fly, dodge trees while flying, fail to dodge trees while flying (dream trees hurt, guys), open doors
2: I still need to pull a 10-foot-tall purplish-blue polearm erupting in to multicolored flames out of my back pocket.

----------


## L4xord

The amazing thing I've ever done would probably be either firing be firing hundreds of clips into thin air like this or just flying (I haven't had that many LDs).

Want I want to do is fly around experiencing all sorts of natural phenomena like volcanoes, supernovae, black holes, etc...

----------


## smouse

Flying comes pretty easily to me. same with going through walls. The coolest thing I've done so far is grow owl wings instead of arms, and fly with huge powerful silent wings. It was awesome and effortless and felt very convincing.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I still need to pull a 10-foot-tall purplish-blue polearm erupting in to multicolored flames out of my back pocket.



I'll be looking forward to that DJ entry.

----------


## muskee

i was robbing a bank once, alone
I forgot to dismantle one of the guards and when i was escaping, he shoot me from behind and killed me  :Sad:

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> I then spoke to a woman and bragged to her about how I could fly. I turned around and went to jump off of the sidewalk. I got about a meter into the air and fell back down -_-.



That's so typical, lol! Is there something about flight that makes people arrogant braggarts? I notice this in my own dreams, and amusingly every time I try to brag, something magically goes wrong.  ::roll::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> That's so typical, lol! Is there something about flight that makes people arrogant braggarts? I notice this in my own dreams, and amusingly every time I try to brag, something magically goes wrong.



Haha same thing happened to me once! I wanted to show off to these kids that I could fly. So when I took off into the air, one of the little shits wanted to go with me and grabbed onto my leg, ruining my flight.

----------


## MarineRecon

I have not really had a lot of lucids, so the answer for me is to fly!  :smiley: 

Before lucid dreaming I never believed I would be able to experience anything like that before in my life

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I have to admit, flying is the best feeling I've ever had in a lucid dream.

----------


## MarineRecon

> I have to admit, flying is the best feeling I've ever had in a lucid dream.



Yeah nothing can really beat it! At least nothing that I have ever done in a dream hahaha!  :smiley:

----------


## Kruse

I don't see why people get an urge to brag about flying I've never felt that way :p

Ontopic: 1. Flying is the best so far, but out if 3 lucid dreams there's still a lot to come hopefully

2. I'd like to create something of my own within a dream. Be it a character or an item or whatever, just know that I created something by power of will.

----------


## benzilla04

> i was robbing a bank once, alone
> I forgot to dismantle one of the guards and when i was escaping, he shoot me from behind and killed me



Your avatar and what you just said = perfect

----------

